

Awesome White Pages for Google+ - mirz
http://www.findpeopleonplus.com/

======
awaz
The statistics link on the page has the following stats:

Male 698,703 (73.70%) Female 234,504 (24.74%)

and top occupations:

Engineer , Developer , Designer , Software Engineer, Writer , Web Developer ,
Software Developer, Programmer

Exactly what kind of Social Network is it?

~~~
runevault
I find it fascinating that writer is a top occupation.The other ones aren't
surprising but that one kinda stuck out to me.

~~~
soundslikeneon
I don't have any data to back this up, but I wouldn't be surprised if
many/most of those writers are tech writers, bloggers and similar. Google were
smart about who was let in on the ground floor. 1) People who have strong
social graphs (on the internet); 2) People who will actively engage and
explore new technology. Sounds like a blogger to me.

~~~
runevault
I thought (perhaps incorrectly) bloggers listed themselves as bloggers not
writers normally.

------
nostromo
Isn't it odd that Larry and Sergey don't seem to be following anyone? If you
want to do social right, maybe you should start by really using your product.

~~~
callahad
Not at all: you can readily restrict the visibility of that information, and
it looks like Find People on Plus has opted to render a lack of data as a
zero.

From the looks of their actual streams, Larry[0] and Sergey[1] are both active
users of Google+:

[0]: <https://plus.google.com/106189723444098348646/posts>

[1]: <https://plus.google.com/109813896768294978296/posts>

------
taxonomyman
We're working on improving the Country data. Long story. It has to do us using
Avg country Lat/Longs and the unstructured data in G+ profiles.

~~~
chunkyslink
Thanks for letting us know man! I just thought no one liked us that much.

~~~
taxonomyman
No worries - we're Canadian and even OUR country didn't didn't make the cut
Eh.

------
chunkyslink
According to that there are no people using plus in Australia.

Edit: Conroy probably banned it to protect us all.

~~~
jessexoc
Works for me: <http://www.findpeopleonplus.com/Country-Australia>

It was not listed though as it is probably under the threshold to be listed on
the side

------
est
Can't handle unicode?

<http://www.findpeopleonplus.com/page-2>

This dude

<https://plus.google.com/108084961215908246598/posts>

~~~
taxonomyman
Thx for pointing this out. We drew a line in the sand to go live - as you know
with dev that line is always a moving target open to intrepreation and
opinion. Broke for now. But not broke for good.

------
websymphony
Google Api is not public yet. Just curious, how are they getting their data?
Screen scraping maybe?

------
dmooney1
How was this data collected?

------
stef25
I'd love to hear a little more about how this was built. Very nice!

------
iaskwhy
I ran through the list until page 14 or something and started to see so many
people from Japan, wasn't expecting it.

